# One Man Army - New Discovery Channel Competition Series



## Rifleman62 (22 Jun 2011)

Don't know if they will consider Canadians. Twitter msg:

1ManArmy_TVShow One Man Army TV

#military badasses - please email Adam@metalflowersmedia.com for an application for #thediscoverychannel 's new competition show plz RT!!!!


http://blogs.discovery.com/discovery-insider/one-man-army/

ELITE WARRIORS GO HEAD TO HEAD IN DISCOVERY CHANNEL'S ALL-NEW COMPETITION SERIES ONE MAN ARMY

Hosted by Mykel Hawke (Man, Woman, Wild), Series Premieres Wednesdays at 10PM ET/PT Beginning July 13

What do you get when you pit elite military, extreme sports and law enforcement operatives against one another? ONE MAN ARMY, a competition series which sees the toughest of the tough go head to head in events that would sideline regular contestants in an instant. Hosted by Mykel Hawke, U.S. Army Special Forces veteran and former Green Beret, ONE MAN ARMY makes its world premiere on Discovery Channel Wednesday, July 13 from 10-11PM ET/PT.

In the dangerous, unpredictable world of covert operations, counterterrorism, elite combat and law enforcement, only the fastest, strongest and smartest survive. In each episode of ONE MAN ARMY, Hawke (Man, Woman Wild) puts four of the deadliest humans in America through three separate challenges of speed, strength and intelligence. One by one, they are eliminated until one stands alone as the winner of both a $10,000 prize and the title of ONE MAN ARMY.

Each episode features four new competitors, including men from the Navy Seals (specifically, a former Seal Team 6 member), Marines, Air Force, Army, U.S. Marshals Service, SWAT and other law enforcement agencies, as well as top fighters from MMA and other extreme sports. Along the way, we meet each competitor to learn their history, motivation and why their specific training either gives them a leg up or is a liability in each of the challenges.

Challenges are designed to test competitors in skills necessary to real life survival and combat:

    Speed challenges focus on agility, quickness and reflexes, including elements such as target shooting, crossing a laser-filled room without touching a beam, and the Houdini-like water coffin test, in which competitors must escape from a sealed, water-filled container.
    Power, endurance and brute force are essential for the series' strength challenges, which include breaking through a series of walls using different tactics, a tug of war (with unexpected elements diabolically thrown in), and having to dig underground tunnels to make their way through a course.
    Intelligence rounds involve quick thinking and include challenges such as figuring out the best tactics to escape from a locked cell, and a deceptively difficult challenge which forces competitors to free themselves from a rope hanging them upside down.

The operative with the slowest time in each round is knocked out of the competition. Throughout, weapons, tools and tactics are explained via compelling, videogame-like graphics. At the end, the challenger who masters speed, shows his strength and outsmarts his opponents is the ONE MAN ARMY.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Jun 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Hosted by Mykel Hawke, U.S. Army Special Forces veteran and former Green Beret...


Wow, a U.S. Army Special Forces veteran *and* former Green Beret -- how cool is that!   ;D


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2011)

I have a green beret - can I play?

MM


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 Jun 2011)

Journeyman,



> Quote from: Rifleman62 on Today at 10:01:55



 I believe you mean "quote from the press release posted by Rifleman62". 

I don't do "fixed that for you".


----------



## Journeyman (22 Jun 2011)

Yes, if you're that sensitive and figure the unwashed masses are likely to misunderstand how the quote function works....
"quote from the press release posted by  Rifleman62."

 :


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jun 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> In the dangerous, unpredictable world of covert operations, counterterrorism, elite combat and law enforcement, only the fastest, strongest and smartest survive. In each episode of ONE MAN ARMY, Hawke (Man, Woman Wild) puts* four of the deadliest humans in America * through three separate challenges of speed, strength and intelligence. One by one, they are eliminated until one stands alone as the winner of both a $10,000 prize and the title of ONE MAN ARMY.



Four of the deadliest humans in America, eh? I wonder if that means they're emptying out death row and picking the most prolific serial killers....either that, or the worst drivers


----------

